

Show HN: Gigampz, Recycle 12 Volt Server Power Supplies for Bitcoin Mining - pmorici
http://gigampz.com

======
pmorici
This is my side project, happy to answer any questions people have. Also any
feedback people have would be excellent as well.

------
imsingo
good

